# PW"S and wings



## lorriekay56 (May 28, 2006)

How long does it take for PW's to get thier wings?

We have had ours more than six months.


----------



## Rick (May 28, 2006)

Six months I would say they should be adults by now.


----------



## rlechols (May 29, 2006)

I have 2 PW's--one that just molted to adult and another that should molt any day now. They hatched on Jan 26, so it took approximately 4 months for them to reach adulthood. I guess it could take longer if you aren't feeding them regularly. I feed mine about every-other day.


----------

